# What's the deal with legal bud?



## asiankatie (Oct 7, 2007)

wtf is legal bud and what does it do?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's made of other herbs or not, I think it might be regular buds with the thc taken out, don't take my word on that though, just hearsay. But it just gives you a headache when you smoke it.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Oct 7, 2007)

It doesn't get you high.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 7, 2007)

i've heard it makes you lightheaded, which can be misconceived as a "high"


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Oct 7, 2007)

it just tastes good.


----------



## starchland (Oct 7, 2007)

have you looked into hash...in many places its completely legal.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah like america


----------



## tckfui (Oct 7, 2007)

I would possibly smoke it if it tasted good... but the bud I orderd tasted terible!!!... I wasnt expecting to get high... which I didn't but I was expecting it to look taste and smell like bud... but it didnt... I still have it around here somwear... 
they told me it was marijuana without the THC when I called... but it was like tea and fuzz... and stems.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 7, 2007)

You didn't!!! 


tckfui said:


> I would possibly smoke it if it tasted good... but the bud I orderd tasted terible!!!... I wasnt expecting to get high... which I didn't but I was expecting it to look taste and smell like bud... but it didnt... I still have it around here somwear...
> they told me it was marijuana without the THC when I called... but it was like tea and fuzz... and stems.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 8, 2007)

I did it...
I hahaha... I gave half of it to my friend... and he got arrested with it... I told him he didn't have to worry... and I guees he didn't...


----------



## Lacy (Oct 8, 2007)

*OMG!!! That's even funnier!!! The poor bugger!*



tckfui said:


> I did it...
> I hahaha... I gave half of it to my friend... and he got arrested with it... I told him he didn't have to worry... and I guees he didn't...


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> wtf is legal bud and what does it do?


 To me legal bud is some herbs that dont get you high. I believe they make it so you can rip off unsuspecting victims into thinking they are buying a oz of premium shit. In actuality they are buying bunk herbs clumped together. Seen con artists use this to dupe noob smokers. "The game is to be sold not to be told" lol.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

tckfui said:


> I did it...
> I hahaha... I gave half of it to my friend... and he got arrested with it... I told him he didn't have to worry... and I guees he didn't...


lol.. thats awesome.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> lol.. thats awesome.


Is that you in avatar........Have any nude pics?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Is that you in avatar........Have any nude pics?


what the.. -_- fuck you


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> what the.. -_- fuck you


Fine then be that way


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Fine then be that way


peace indeed granola.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 8, 2007)

whats a granola/?


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> whats a granola/?


you are.

you.... Oregon-ite


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW, ya know I can hate on you as well, but I wont....Have a sense of humor, you are in a stoner forum trick!!


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 8, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> WOW, ya know I can hate on you as well, but I wont....Have a sense of humor, you are in a stoner forum trick!!


wasn't being 100% serious.. but do you really think any girl would be like... "sayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, i think i WILL send this guy some nudes!"

please.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 8, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> wasn't being 100% serious.. but do you really think any girl would be like... "sayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, i think i WILL send this guy some nudes!"
> 
> please.


Yes.



....


----------



## tckfui (Oct 8, 2007)

... ... ... crazy shit...


----------



## jknight4652 (Nov 26, 2008)

what happened with getting arrested with that?... i was just speaking with a friend bout that...he had some...i tried it...and it tainted my pipe


----------



## bigtittymilf (Nov 27, 2008)

its not bud and it does nothing


----------



## Skordakis (Nov 27, 2008)

u guys are tellin me that if u order weed off the internet like white widow and purple haze and shit off the internet its not gunna be real trees? the site says like legal bud and shit but they dont sell actual weed


----------



## BITCHIMME (Dec 1, 2008)

i had hawaiian gold bud.. dat shit is sooooooooooooo garbage... stick to the real buds


----------



## oobcube (Jan 20, 2010)

BITCHIMME said:


> i had hawaiian gold bud.. dat shit is sooooooooooooo garbage... stick to the real buds


I havnt tried it but i got a feeling dealers are using it to make insane profit, ive been picking up weed thats either been giving me headaches or instantly putting me to sleep. I agree, stick to the real BUDZ!!!.


----------



## GPD.831 (Jan 20, 2010)

They just mash a bunch of wild herbs together and call it buds. its not a bud. its a bunch of crap witha stem shoved into it.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jan 20, 2010)

Some of it, like Gold Spice iirc, actually has a compound called JWH-018, which is a synthetic (i.e. made in a lab) cannabinoid. You can actually buy JWH-018 and make your own "legal" bud, and most of the people on here seem to think that JWH is pretty comparable to THC. You'll never see me touching that synthetic shit but different tokes for different folks I guess. Also notable is that Darwin's Headstash shit, that, if I understand correctly, does contain JWH-018 and works pretty well. There's also some sort of deal going where you can get like a half gram for free so if I was looking for legal buds I'd probably start there.


----------



## shepj (Jan 20, 2010)

The deal is try Darwin's Headstash Herbal Incense! I am absolutely floored!


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 20, 2010)

AgentWiggles said:


> Some of it, like Gold Spice iirc, actually has a compound called JWH-018, which is a synthetic (i.e. made in a lab) cannabinoid. You can actually buy JWH-018 and make your own "legal" bud, and most of the people on here seem to think that JWH is pretty comparable to THC. You'll never see me touching that synthetic shit but different tokes for different folks I guess. Also notable is that Darwin's Headstash shit, that, if I understand correctly, does contain JWH-018 and works pretty well. There's also some sort of deal going where you can get like a half gram for free so if I was looking for legal buds I'd probably start there.



I ordered that free sample, and I feel confident I got a email from them saying it was 3 dollar shipping because I live in Canada, So I replied back saying "No thanks then".

And they replied back saying that they'll cover the shipping this time.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 20, 2010)

Skordakis said:


> u guys are tellin me that if u order weed off the internet like white widow and purple haze and shit off the internet its not gunna be real trees? the site says like legal bud and shit but they dont sell actual weed



I hope that you're being sarcastic.


----------



## shepj (Jan 20, 2010)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> I ordered that free sample, and I feel confident I got a email from them saying it was 3 dollar shipping because I live in Canada, So I replied back saying "No thanks then".
> 
> And they replied back saying that they'll cover the shipping this time.


It is seriously amazing!


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 20, 2010)

shepj said:


> It is seriously amazing!



Sarcasm? or not? I hope you're serious


----------



## shepj (Jan 21, 2010)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Sarcasm? or not? I hope you're serious


No sarcasm. Managed to smoke two bowls in like 6 hours, I was high as shit!


----------



## Cakk (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea defiantly get something with JWH-018 in it like K2. K2 gets me baked 

If I get hair tested soon I guess I'm going to have to start smoking only K2 so I pass the next test but least I have that to fall back on. Doesn't show up on the tests just make sure it only has -018 I hear some of the other JWHs have shown up.


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Jan 21, 2010)

shepj said:


> It is seriously amazing!


It really is! Quite a strong blend


----------



## shepj (Jan 21, 2010)

dthfromabv79 said:


> It really is! Quite a strong blend


That it is, along with being less expensive than the K2 and the Spice blends.


----------



## burkeer (May 14, 2011)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> I ordered that free sample, and I feel confident I got a email from them saying it was 3 dollar shipping because I live in Canada, So I replied back saying "No thanks then".
> 
> And they replied back saying that they'll cover the shipping this time.



Is it legal for me to buy this if i live in illinois? and will it show up in a drug test? if it does show up could i just tell them it was legal?


----------



## guest420 (May 14, 2011)

my best friend ordered some legal budz in when we were in highschool. it even came with a little vial of black oil to put on your joints. it did nothing and tasted like crap. dont waist your money on it.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 25, 2013)

smoke da real shit my nigga


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't believe this thread exists on riu...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone know what's the deal with aspirin....


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, legal buds what a joke.


----------



## simpleman420 (Mar 30, 2013)

spice kills, leave it alone.


----------



## CenCaliKush (Apr 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I can't believe this thread exists on riu...


There was a time when all weed related sites were riddled with ads for the "Legal Buds"
They had tricky wording and looked like super dank buds(some had neon pink hairs even!) which obviously isn't realistic but looked so cool!

You probably didnt even read the OP but its from 2007, well before the K2 and Spice booms(which were in late 2009/early 2010)


----------

